# Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary



## Peter Bell (Feb 13, 2019)

Gents,

I've just been accepted into Puritan's MDiv program. Praise God! For those of you who know the school/studied there, what's your experience been of the piety, academics, and recognition of the seminary?

Thanks!

PS: I've been accepted into PRTS, RTS, and GPTS, and will be enrolling at Puritan beginning this Fall!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 14, 2019)

Peter, PRTS has a rising reputation among Reformed and Presbyterian seminaries in the US. I am in their Ph.D. program, and it is both rigorous and pious. I am very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 14, 2019)

They were my first choice for a long time. I’ve now moved Mid-America Reformed Seminary up on my list for various, but I would be thoroughly pleased to attend PRTS. Not to mention that they have degrees beyond the mdiv.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 14, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> Peter, PRTS has a rising reputation among Reformed and Presbyterian seminaries in the US. I am in their Ph.D. program, and it is both rigorous and pious. I am very happy with it.


You in their Bib Studs program or doing one of the other PhDs?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ben Franks is doing MDiv there, I know he's on the board. As well as Nathan Eshleman, he's done his MDiv there.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm in OT.


----------



## markkoller (Feb 15, 2019)

Peter Bell said:


> what's your experience been of the piety, academics, and recognition of the seminary?



Wonderful seminary, the best in my opinion. “Piety, academics, and recognition” are all excellent, I’m sure you’ll hear from many who agree.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm currently a student (I'm in the midst of my fourth semester out of seven) in the M.Div program. 

We have loved the school. The academics are good, the culture of piety if refreshing, and the cost is hard to beat (not only is tuition half of what most seminaries charge, they also offer a clothing closet, free furniture to students, and a weekly food pantry - plus many of us get very generous scholarships to help with costs as well). Grand Rapids is a great place to live (just make sure to bring a snow shovel!) and is full to the brim with healthy churches. The student body is a wonderful community and the faculty are gifted and godly. 

If you have any specific questions feel free to ask (or PM me if you prefer)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Feb 15, 2019)

Romans922 said:


> Ben Franks is doing MDiv there, I know he's on the board. As well as Nathan Eshleman, he's done his MDiv there.



Interesting you mention Ben, I'm currently attending his father's church! 

I'm biased and would go for GPTS though OP, PRTS is a great choice however and you definitely be challenged academically and I'm sure your piety will grow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2019)

I imagine there could be some culture shock if you're from an Acts 29 background, but they have people from all different denominations and a large percentage of international students from what I've heard.


----------



## Peter Bell (Feb 15, 2019)

Jake said:


> I imagine there could be some culture shock if you're from an Acts 29 background, but they have people from all different denominations and a large percentage of international students from what I've heard.



I agree! I was reared at a PCA church in Orange County that eventually switched to ECO. I align with the Reformed Presbyterian framework. I talked to their distance education, and admissions director extensively about my background and future pastoral calling and desires, and they agreed PRTS would provide the education I need!

I've been eminently blessed by Beeke's ministry, and cannot wait to interact and be with those from other Reformed denominations!


----------



## Peter Bell (Feb 15, 2019)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> Interesting you mention Ben, I'm currently attending his father's church!
> 
> I'm biased and would go for GPTS though OP, PRTS is a great choice however and you definitely be challenged academically and I'm sure your piety will grow.



Why would you choose GPTS over PRTS? The big differentiator was the ATS accreditation. Though not the most important thing, future PhD or DMin work is important to me!


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Feb 15, 2019)

Peter Bell said:


> Why would you choose GPTS over PRTS? The big differentiator was the ATS accreditation. Though not the most important thing, future PhD or DMin work is important to me!




It's a personal preference thing to me. I prefer GPTS due to their philosophy on taking government funds. But if DMin or PhD work is your goal then PRTS is not a bad place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Bell (Feb 15, 2019)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> It's a personal preference thing to me. I prefer GPTS due to their philosophy on taking government funds. But if DMin or PhD work is your goal then PRTS is not a bad place



For sure. I have no doubt about the effectiveness of the pastoral education at GPTS!


----------



## deleteduser99 (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm not a student, but I've listened to students discuss what they've learned in their classes, and what they've shared with us is invigorating! I've not taken any courses, but that's my closest experience.

You may want to talk to @Kaalvenist to learn more about the program, staff, and faculty, as he works in the the RHB bookstore.

And if you're looking for a local church, First RP of Grand Rapids meets in the chapel each Lord's Day, and we'd be very happy to have you join us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 15, 2019)

Harley said:


> You may want to talk to @Kaalvenist to learn more about the program, staff, and faculty, as he works in the the RHB bookstore.


If that's who I think it is, I heartily agree. My wife and I went on seminary visitation trip to visit MARS and PRTS. We were in the bookstore there for quite some time talking. He was very helpful and kind.


----------



## Presby_Knox (Feb 15, 2019)

The Lord has graciously used Dr. Beeke's ministry to bless me. If PRTS is anything like his preaching and teaching, then I'm sure it'll be wonderful. More ministers studying the piety and godliness of the Puritans would be a huge blessing for the Church.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Feb 16, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> If that's who I think it is, I heartily agree. My wife and I went on seminary visitation trip to visit MARS and PRTS. We were in the bookstore there for quite some time talking. He was very helpful and kind.



I'm sure because of his job that many more than you might think know him.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 16, 2019)

Harley said:


> I'm sure because of his job that many more than you might think know him.


Oh certainly. That would make sense.


----------



## Filter (Feb 18, 2019)

I have heard nothing but good things about PRTS, and have the seen the fruit of their program though the lives of colleagues that have attended.

I actually applied for an online class (more so just looking for information on it) through them and they enrolled me in the course without my knowledge. I had used an email address which I was phasing out of so I missed the acceptance and enrollment email. A few months later I got billed by them for the course without me even knowing it! I called and got a hold of Dr. Beeke and he was very gracious about the situation. If I attend graduate school PRTS is at the top of my list.


----------



## Peter Bell (Feb 27, 2019)

I assume the Systematics at PRTS are incredibly strong... does anyone know how strong the languages are?


----------

